# Dinner with ex-Alaskan gov Sarah Palin goes for $63500 on eBay



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dinner with ex-Alaskan gov Sarah Palin goes for $63500 on eBay*

New York Daily News - Brian Kates - ‎15 hours ago‎
An Alabama woman won dinner with Sarah Palin in an eBay auction Friday night for $63500. Cathy Maples of Huntsville can invite four guests to break bread with the former Alaska governor and vice presidential candidate, and her hubby, *...*

Video: Fan Pays $63,500 for Dinner With Sarah Palin The Associated Press

Fan pays $63500 for dinner with Palin The Associated Press


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

KozmoKramer, you got OUTBID ?????????


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually Snipe I would have won, but I stopped bidding when I found out Skidoo boy was gonna be there.
Well, that and the fact Mrs. Kramer wanted to go to. That would be like bringing sand to the beach.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Is it just dinner? LOL


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

$63,500 for dinner?

I know that Sarah Palin is a hottie--but..come on!

I wouldn't spend that much on a woman who promised me a lifetime of orgasmic bliss--and delivered!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DJM1968 said:


> $63,500 for dinner?
> 
> I know that Sarah Palin is a hottie--but..come on!
> 
> I wouldn't spend that much on a woman who promised me a lifetime of orgasmic bliss--and delivered!!


Ha Ha. Sure why would you? Cost you $5.00 for a gum job on Tremont St.
Don't even have to feed your date, crack heads have no appetite.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Ha Ha. Sure why would you? Cost you $5.00 for a gum job on Tremont St.
> Don't even have to feed your date, crack heads have no appetite.


Hey hey hey....! I have standards!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DJM1968 said:


> Hey hey hey....! I have standards!


You mean she HAS to have Teeth?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

a $20 knob slobber isn't thaaat high of a standard brother


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

263FPD said:


> You mean she HAS to have Teeth?


And be able to tell her salad fork from her dessert fork.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DJM1968 said:


> And be able to tell her salad fork from her dessert fork.


Tossing her salad will cost you extra $10.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Tossing her salad will cost you extra $10.


I never charge for tossing salad.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Reading comprehension!!!



263FPD said:


> Tossing her salad will cost you extra $10.


See what I mean?



DJM1968 said:


> I never charge for tossing salad.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Reading comprehension!!!


No, I merely thought you were miss-typing that; it's the equivalent of saying that a woman should be charged for giving a blow-job--a bit nonsensical, no?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DJM1968 said:


> No, I merely thought you were miss-typing that; it's the equivalent of saying that a woman should be charged for giving a blow-job--a bit nonsensical, no?


No I don't think it was nonsensical. It was a comment in reference to this post;



DJM1968 said:


> And be able to tell her salad fork from her dessert fork.


See what I mean?


----------

